# Anbesol Liquid - drowsy baby??



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi all
After Bonjela not making any difference to DD's teething woes, I visited the chemist again this morning and he suggested we try Anbesol Liquid. So once this morning for the first time, and although she doesn't like me touching her mouth, and struggles, she calmed down straight after putting it on. I understand it numbs the gums. So this afternoon I did the same again, and yet since she's woken from that afternoon nap, she's been as drowsy as a drunk!! A neighbour suggested it could be because it's alcohol based!  

I don't know if that's anything to do with it or not. 

She managed her tea but then was getting ever so ratty and rubbing her eyes and so the only thing we could do was put her to bed. At 5.45pm!! 

I know we're in for a long night because she'll probably wake for her last milk (usually 8pm) - and yet it'll probably be at 3 in the morning!

Sorry forgot to mention, DD is 9mths old.

Could it be the teething stuff? Is it harmful ??


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

I havent heard of anbesol causing this. I know it can cause sore mouths.

Might be worth having a word with your pharmacist to check the contents

How is your dd?

Jxx


----------

